# Renfrewshire/glasgow meet



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You just missed the Maxolen meet


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Always willing to have another if the interest is there :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Maxolen UK said:


> Always willing to have another if the interest is there :thumb:


Always interested here Pat!


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

we could run some sort of detailing challenge with a couple of teams if the enough people were involved :thumb:

Make it a little interesting for those attending?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That sounds like the game Pat, would be good banter as long as it isn't to clean up that civic ready for sale lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Spoony said:


> That sounds like the game Pat, would be good banter as long as it isn't to clean up that civic ready for sale lol


Knows your Chance Spoony getting all the guys together to get grouop machine pollish done:thumb::buffer:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just got a new car that needs detailed! 

Gutted I missed the last Maxolen as well as the one way up north. 


(p.s. new car is nothing special!)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

What car Andrew?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> What car Andrew?


a blue polo diesel... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

amiller said:


> a blue polo diesel... :tumbleweed:


I thought i knew you...

OUT! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mick said:


> I thought i knew you...
> 
> OUT! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


We'll pick it up and move it at the next meet when he isn't looking


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Shall we try making a date for this, suggestions ? :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

im game.

just flinging this out there, how about the 8th or 9th of september? (which would be a sat. or sun.)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mick said:


> im game.
> 
> just flinging this out there, how about the 8th or 9th of september? (which would be a sat. or sun.)


Ideal for me tbh


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Would love to come along to this. Popped into last one for half an hour but would stay longer next time


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

2nd or the 9th which are both Sunday's would be better as parking will be free, and I would struggle to do the week after as it will be my wedding anniversary and Mrs P would probably become the ex Mrs P if I arranged it for then.

If this sounds like a goer on say the 9th I will source a car which is in need of a good overhaul inside and out and we can do a competition splitting the group up in to two teams, both get to work only on one side of the car both inside and out trying what ever you like, I will only be their to give advice and pointers if needed to prevent any damage or harm to you the vehicle or your opponent :lol: 
This should give everyone attending a good chance to get their hands on the products they wish to try and test it in real terms what do you think?

I will sort out a prize for the winning team and will find an impartial person available to judge when you are happy that you have finished with in the agreed time.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sounds good Pat.

I'm happy to take part in that or judge it if required.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Sounds good Pat.
> 
> I'm happy to take part in that or judge it if required.


:lol: trying to avoid the hard work again spoony :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm up for it, and the challenge


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

deleted


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

9th is good for me! 

Pat- I want to see my bonnet wet sanded with your toys! (don't ask don't get! )


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Maxolen UK said:


> 2nd or the 9th which are both Sunday's would be better as parking will be free, and I would struggle to do the week after as it will be my wedding anniversary and Mrs P would probably become the ex Mrs P if I arranged it for then.
> 
> If this sounds like a goer on say the 9th I will source a car which is in need of a good overhaul inside and out and we can do a competition splitting the group up in to two teams, both get to work only on one side of the car both inside and out trying what ever you like, I will only be their to give advice and pointers if needed to prevent any damage or harm to you the vehicle or your opponent :lol:
> This should give everyone attending a good chance to get their hands on the products they wish to try and test it in real terms what do you think?
> ...


This sounds like its gonna be a lot of fun, shame I live so far away. :rolleyes


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

robtech said:


> good to see this threads been hijacked into a maxolen meet rather than just a meet at say x scape:tumbleweed:


I think its pretty decent of a DW trader to offer up his sunday and let us use his electricity/equipment to host an open day for us. gets us in out the wet and playing with products with a few likeminded locals, rather than meeting up in a public car park and more than likely getting hassled from some busybody rozzer who doesnt like the look of us. just IMO of course :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

.^^^
In the past Dave has offered his premises at ChemicalGuys as a venue, so why can't Pat do the same?

Like Mick says, better there than a bunch of guys standing about in a car park.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd definitely rather meet at maxolen HQ, get to play with products, the above challenge sounds brilliant, 
rather than gathering like a bunch of chavs in a car park...


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

yea standing around looking at cars in a car park is so 1990s max power


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> I think its pretty decent of a DW trader to offer up his sunday and let us use his electricity/equipment to host an open day for us. gets us in out the wet and playing with products with a few likeminded locals, rather than meeting up in a public car park and more than likely getting hassled from some busybody rozzer who doesnt like the look of us. just IMO of course :thumb:


ooops

wasnt till i read back my quote that i noticed how snide it sounds..was meant in a light hearted way..DOH am always meaning things one way and puting them the wrong way...TAXI FOR ME.....

yea superb offer and will be good to get regular meets etc organised esp as we never had a summer:thumb:


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

robtech said:


> yea standing around looking at cars in a car park is so 1990s max power


Ooohh hahaha that was how my teenage years were spent. Waaaaay too old for that now!

Excuse my ignorance but I haven't heard of Maxolen before. I'll be in London that weekend but might see of one of the other staff can make it along. Always good to see love demos of new products without having to haemorrhage company funds lol


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Has a date been agreed for the meet?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Has a date been agreed for the meet?


think the current state of play is the 9th matey :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

it will be raining that day..lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

robtech said:


> it will be raining that day..lol


aye.. thats a given :lol:

it was raining at the last day Pat had..it never stopped us cracking the polishers out and playing about :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

*Lets Do IT*

Hi Guys ,

Lets do it for those who would be interested I can do Sunday 9th Sept, if you fancy it add your name:
HERE?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Had something very special delivered today and the winning team from the meet will be the first one's to get their hands on it, each of you will get one of these as your prize


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Maxolen UK said:


> Had something very special delivered today and the winning team from the meet will be the first one's to get their hands on it, each of you will get one of these as your prize


is it a thai lady boy?


----------

